# NO DishPlayer EPG For Those That Can't Get the 110 Satellite Slot



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

This is not good information and I am not happy to report it. I have confirmed that if you have a DishPlayer and can NOT get the 110 satellite (transponder 29) you will NOT get the regular 44 guide.

Echostar and MSN decided that the new client software will only retrieve the EEPG guide information. The ONLY thing that the 7225000 code does now is wipe out the existing guide information (you need to run the switch test now to retrieve the 9 day EEPG and that takes about 15 mintues and it is ONLY available from transponder 29 from the 110 satellite). The 7225000 code no longer retrieves the 44 hour EPG from ANY satellite (even though it appears to try).

I was told that this was NOT a mistake (or bug in the software) and will NOT be fixed.

DISH is offering a free Dish 500 (with free installation) for their DishPlayer customers. 

I got several e-mails from Sky Angel (only) customers and they said that DISH is NOT offering them a free Dish 500 and one person told me the the CSR told him that he was just SOL.

I can't understand why the decision was made to completely eliminate the 44 hour EPG on the DishPlayer. All other DISH receivers can get it.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Probably something like Microsoft software bloat took over too much memory and they had to delete something like the 44 hour EPG.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's whats bothering me with putting the EEPG data on 110 instead of 119 (and this applies across the line, not just the DishPlayer).

A majority of subscribers are located in the continental United States, and, barring physical obstructions, can see both the 110 and the 119 slots.

However, subscribers in both Alaska and Hawaii can only see 119 with one larger dish, and possibly 110 if they're lucky. In addition, the EEPG is located on transponder 29 which, last I recall, is still on Echostar 6, and is weaker than Echostar 8. Without good guide information, setting timers is a PITA.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is important information, thanks Bill.

Shame on Dish Network for not notifying users of this change before hand.

I know I would be PISSED if my Dishplayer (for which I am paying $9.95 a month for) just stopped working just because they wanted me to upgrade my hardware.

Yes I know Dish is giving the Dish 500 upgrade away for free installed, however some people can not pick up the 110 satellite.

I am going to sticky this topic for a few days.


----------



## JimW396 (Oct 20, 2002)

Z'Loth,
You mentioned subscribers in Alaska and Hawaii not being able to get the 110 signal. Let's not forget all of the subscribers in the Caribbean also.

Jim


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Unreal what a stupid move this was. 

I would love to see a class action suit beat them on this model.

They should offer every sub with a DP a replacement then disable the DPs permanetely.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't believe there are enough legal users of the Dishplayer to get a good size class action lawsuit against them.

Too bad, problems aside the Dishplayer was one of the BEST PVR's I have ever used, it was well thought out and easy to use. It also had one of the best interfaces only to be matched by the UltimateTV.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Unreal what a stupid move this was. *


This has to go down as one of those "what were they thinking?"

I have talked to several people at DISH and even they don't understand why the engineering department made this decision. I was told that the call center are getting "a lot of calls" about the problem.

I got one e-mail from someone that said he does tech support at DISH and said that HE thinks that the reason behind the decision was to "defeat Canadian hackers - if they can't get the guide they will give up hacking the DishPlayer". Clearly he didn't think this through. There is nothing to prevent someone in Canada (where, I am told, most of the hacked DishPlayers are) from putting up a dish 500 (or a second dish).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats why I think they should give all remainng legal DP users a replacement box and disable the DPs permanetely. I wonder if its even possible?


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

A better question is how possible it is to keep them running! 

All this takes is money, Bob. There's no reason each and every DP couldn't be replaced by a 500 series box, assuming Charlie spends the money to do what's right.

As for "defeating Canadian hackers", that's a laugh! The DP IMHO is one of the easiest units to hack because DishNetwork doesn't DARE send out any kind of signal to defeat the hackers. Why? It would be more likely to take down *legal* units, that's how unstable the things are.


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

:hair: 

My EPG seems OK, but since this latest software upgrade, I started getting the dreaded "Purple Screen of Death" extremely often, like every 10 minutes or so....so when I called in, they said it must be my DP...after trying all the codes, I found the best fix for this (for me) was to unplug the satellite signal, turn the DP on, turn it back off & plug the satellite signal back in. It's alot of fun, especially whenever I have company over......Club Dish, anyone?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Man, the saga just goes on and on with this thing. I feel for you guys. I even get a little upset at this stuff and I've never even owned this the Edsel of satellite receivers.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Here is some updated information that I got this morning from a supervisor at DISH: I have been told that, for the farseeable future, that the EEPG is going to continue to be sent from transponder 29 on the 110 satellite (no plans to change the slot or transponder that it is sent from). 

There are NO plans to change the DishPlayer software so that it can get the 44 EPG from the 119 satellite like it used to be able to do.

DISH customers with a DishPlayer can get a free dish 500 with installation. Dominion (Sky Angel only) customers must pay for a dish and installation in order to be able to receive a guide on their DishPlayers.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Stuff like this makes me embarassed to ever have supported E

So they screw the DP owners and obviously dont give a hoot.

Who will be next? Will they decide the 721 is a dead end? 

Decisions like this take away all confidence people have in them. Even if they never owned a DP it ruins Es crediability for customer service. Totally unnecessary.

At least they should of dne was inform all DP owners in advance of thye change!!!!

I was having conciense problems selling my DPs on e bay. Fearing they will likely be used for hacking

Now I will be like E and NOT CARE!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

No signal being sent down to stop the dishplayer hackers? No wonder why they are selling for so much money but still not too bad of a price for someone that wants a cheaper pvr or wants webtv and satellite all built in. The hardware is much more reliable than the current Dish PVR products (501, 508, 721).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Decisions like this take away all confidence people have in them. Even if they never owned a DP it ruins Es crediability for customer service. Totally unnecessary.*


It goes beyond unnecessary, it was apparently deliberate.


> *At least they should of dne was inform all DP owners in advance of thye change!!!!*


They sent a letter months ago offering a free Dish500 upgrade though that doesn't do any good for those who can't see 110. I don't know if the letter was sent to Sky Angel only customers.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Whar are they doing for people in alaska and hawaii & the carribean who cant get 110?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

I dont Get it i have a DishPlayer What does this mean ?
good news or bad news?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The original post is 18 months old and it may not be correct now. I haven't tried getting the 44 hour guide from the 119 satellite recently.

The guide for the DishPLayers _normally_ comes from a dish pointing at the 110 satellite (usually a dish 500 that picks up 119 and 110) during the 3 AM download. You won't get the nine day EPG if you only are lookiing at 119 (or 61.5, or 148). You will still get some guide information (I think about half an hour) but if you scroll out to see what is on latter, I believe that you will get "no information".

By the way, none of DISH's DVRs can get the entended EPG from 119. The EXTENDED EPG is ONLY sent from transponder 29 at the 110 slot.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Man talk about a blast from the past.


----------

